# Downhill Fahrtechnik



## tfrey (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Fahre nun seit zwei Jahren viel Freeride und Downhill. 
Nun wollte ich mal die Downhiller hier im Forum fragen, ob ihr bewusst Fahrtechnik trainiert, wenn ja was macht ihr? 
Wie trainiert ihr?

Es würde mich einfach mal intressieren was ihr so alles macht und wie ihr euch verbessert... 



Gruss TFrey


----------



## Herr_Kaleun (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,
also ich fahre einfach und werde dadurch auch besser.
hab aber mal gehört das die pro´s neben dem normalen fahren auch four cross und pump tracks für die fahrtechnik nutzen und für die ausdauer sieht man die in den Videos ja immer auf trainern strampeln. für gleichgewicht mach ich wheelies und manuals und versuch ne gerade Linie auf der Bürgersteig Kante zu fahren...
ich denk aber dass das downhill fahren an sich das beste training ist. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfrey (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist so in etwa das was ich auch mache.
Finde Pumptrack fahren ein sehr gutes Training und macht dazu noch sehr spass...


----------



## Herr_Kaleun (11. Mai 2011)

Ich stells mir auch spaßig vor, aber leider gibts bei uns nirgends einen.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2011)

Um eine richtige DH Strecke von oben bis unten mit Vollgas zu fahren, brauchst ordentlich Ausdauer.
Also wenn Du schnell sein willst, mußt Du auch ordentlich treten und die Körperspannung aufrecht halten können. Ansonsten hängst Du nur wei ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve auf dem Radl.
Also Ausdauer und Sprints trainieren.

Blanke Grundlagenausdauer reicht allein nicht. Der Körper muss daran gewöhnt werden über mehrere Minuten max Leistung zu bringen.
Um 2-5 Minuten komplett am Anschlag zu fahren ohne zu kollabieren muss man das auch trainieren. 
Also öfters mal im Bikepark durchfahren und jeden Meter für kleine Sprints nutzen, Bodenwellen aktiv puschen usw.

Muskeln aufbauen. Schützen bei Stürzen und helfen verpatzte Landungen abzufangen, Bodenunebenheiten zu schlucken, ordentlich zu pushn usw.

Sektiontrainig von schwierigen Stellen ist auch wichtig um ein Auge für Linien zu bekommen. Auch mal gucken wo andere schnelle Fahrer so fahren.
Wichtig ist auch viele unterschiedliche Strecken zu fahren um Erfahrung zu sammeln und eine "Bibliothek" im Kopf aufzubauen. 
So kannst Du schnell Vergleich zu anderen Strecken abrufen, wenn Du eine Linie suchst oder vor einer schwierigen Passage "Bedenken" hast.
Auf der lokalen "DH Strecke" im Wald lernt man nicht DH fahren.

Auch mal im Regen fahren.
Bewußt fahren. Versuchen genau einer Linie zu folgen.
Mit Kumpels fahren und sich vergleichen. Hilft Fahrtechnikfehler zu erkennen.
Zeit nehmen, mit Kumpeln vergleichen und überlegen warum der eine schneller war usw.

Anständig ernähren hilft auch schon.
Bei einer Abfahrt mit ordentlich Druck ist der Puls für paar Minuten am Anschlag. Da kommt die Currywurscht schnell wieder hoch.

Balancetraining am Gehsteig hab ich noch nie gemacht
Schadet aber sicher auch nich


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

- Wenn irgendwas schiefgeht / man sich in einer Sektion partout zu langsam vorkommt mal drüber nachdenken was man warum macht. Wo hängts? Warum können andere da schneller als ich? Was machen die anders?

- Wenn man öfter mit fahrtechnisch besseren Leuten unterwegs ist sich von denen mal "Ziehen" lassen. Setzt natürlich ne gewisse Mindestfahrtechnik vorraus. Mir hat ein schneller & sicherer Vordermann schon oft viel geholfen. 

- Fahrtechnisch stärkere Fahrer nachfahren lassen und sich Feedback über den eigenen Fahrstil geben lassen. Setzt aber voraus, dass der Nachfahrende auch weiss was er tut und nicht "nur schnell" ist. 

- Weniger Fahrtechnik, aber wichtig um schnell zu werden:
Sein Material kennen. VIEL mit Reifen, Reifendrücken und Fahrwerkssetup rumexperimentieren, sich die Auswirkungen bewusst machen...

- Wenn man auch Touren fährt auch mal "schwarz", also mit sehr hohem Puls in ne Abfahrt reinfahren und die zügig fahren (vorsicht, sollte man einigermaßen gewöhnt sein ). 


Die von Batman angesprochene "Bibliothek" => Erfahrung, Erfahrung, Erfahrung ist das wichtigest. Sowohl um schnell zu werden, also auch um Verletzungsfrei zu bleiben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Herr_Kaleun (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, viel Erfahrung Sammeln ist das wichtigste denk ich mal. Also an vielen verschiedenen Spotsfahren und neue sachen ausprobieren. Hab aber auch gemerkt, dass wenn man nur einmal die Woche fährt oder noch seltener, wird man kaum besser oder halt nur sehr langsam und wenn man mal ne Zeit lang 3-4 tage die woche fährt geht´s irgendwann wie von selbst und man hat es einfach im Gefühl. Und 3-4 mal die Woche fahren, da ist Ausdauertraining schon fast unnötig, ist ja so schon anstrengend genug, vor allem wenn man immerwieder hochschieben muss... Ich denk einfach man muss spaß an der sache haben, viel üben und Fit sein dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Tamburin (12. Mai 2011)

Ohne Fahrtechnik kommt man nicht weit. Ich suche mir knifflige Stellen im Wald, schau sie erst an und such ne optimale Linie, danach üb ich das Ding bis es sitzt. Hier guck ich vor allem nach Dingen, wie Baumstämme, die im Weg liegen und große Absätze, wo der Arsch richtig weit nach hinten muss.


----------



## tfrey (13. Mai 2011)

Auf der lokalen "DH Strecke" im Wald lernt man nicht DH fahren.

Ich muss definitiv mehr in Bikeparks...


----------



## onkel_c (13. Mai 2011)

zusätzlich noch etwas zum thema ausgleich und gleichgewichtssinn, körperempfinden, kraftausdauer ....

trampolinspringen und slackline; ab und an mal in einer kletterhalle bouldern.
gerade für den winter hervorragende alternativen!

wenn du dich fahrtechnisch verbessern willst: sektionsweise trainieren unter zeitnahme. am besten lässt du Dich von freunden auf video aufnehmen dabei. nach jedem run zeit vergleichen, video anschauen. ist aufwändig aber effektiv!

ansonsten intervalltraining im entwicklungs- und spitzenbereich (bis 100%).
dazu trainingslehre literatur bemühen!


----------



## radjey (13. Mai 2011)

Hör auf das was Batman sagt. Is schon ne sehr gute Zusammenfassung.
Sobald die Fahrtechnik stimmt wirst Du aber merken, dass Fitness rennentscheident ist.
An einem Rennwochenende mit Training, Seeding und Rennen kann es vorkommen, dass man im eigentlichen Rennlauf schon super platt ist, weil man die Belastung über mehrere Tage nicht gewohnt ist; oder weil mans im Training die Tage zuvor einfach übertrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (14. Mai 2011)

Zentral aus meiner Sicht sind Kurven, was die Fahrtechnik angeht.

Was die Ausdauer/Tretleistung angeht möchte ich mal auf den DH Worldcup in Südafrika verweisen - ein etwa 40sec. langes Tretstück... trotzdem sind die Zeitabstände der Top Fahrer nicht wesentlich anderes als bei vergangenen Rennen. D.h. folglich, dass man konditionell schon richtig gut drauf sein muss, um überhaupt vorne mitfahren zu können. (Insbesondere auf deutschen Strecken, die ja doch insgesamt recht tretlastig sind). Persönlich fiel mir das in Willingen letztes Jahr mal ganz konkret auf: Mit Bobby Root am Start oben los und getreten, wie es mir nur möglich war - Ergebnis: Nach den etwa 300m bis zum Anfang vom Wald hatte ich etwa 20-30m Rückstand. Bei angenommenen 10m/s sind das schon 1-2 Sekunden Rückstand. Man müsste also im Idealfall die Tretstücken stehend und wie einen Sprint fahren, also auch mit entsprechend Kraft hinter der Trittfrequenz.

Nun zurück zu meiner These: Kurven entscheiden das Rennen. Um die Geschwindigkeit, die man beim Treten aufgebaut hat "mitzunehmen" muss man a) schnell über Hindernisse und b) schnellstmöglich durch Kurven kommen. Und bei Kurven ist da mMn höheres Verbesserungspotential als bei Hindernissen (Stein-Wurzelfelder etc.)


Problem was ich dabei habe: Anlieger auf mir bekannten/oft gefahrenen Strecken kann ich zT so absurd schnell fahren, dass es mir selbst bald schlecht wird. Aber am RennWE dann auf einer unbekannten Strecke jede Kurve möglichst am Limit zu fahren ist schwierig - dazu müsste ich jede (anspruchsvolle) Kurve seperat trainieren.


----------



## gibb3n (20. Mai 2011)

Und wenns in den Armen fehlt nimmst ne Königsfeder oder so ein handdrücker fürs Büro


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2011)

Spezielle Fahrtechnikkurse für Downhiller:

_Marcus Klausmann als Coach_: *http://www.marcusklausmann.de/?page_id=7*

_Michi Gölles / The Gap_: *http://www.the-gap.at/index.php?id=4*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## m-i-k-e (21. Mai 2011)

hi.ich finde das literatur und videos der pros oder anderer fahrer sinnvoll sind wenn man sie sich mal anguckt .ich hab mal ein anfänger fahrtechniktraning gemacht das hat geholfen (man lernt nie aus).wichtig ist aber glaube ich auch das man im alltag so schon was machen kann (treppen laufen;balancieren auf dem boardstein (hehe) so was eben) .kraft ist sowieso wichtig (sonst na ja ist man mehr passagier als fahrer )d.h. kontrolle ohh und ausdauer ja auch .anstatt des textes hätte ich auch sagen können gesunder lebensstill und vielseitigkeit.


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24031066"]LifeStrength-Training with Logan on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Herr_Kaleun (23. Mai 2011)

Heißt das Thema nicht "DOWNHILL FAHRTECHNIK" ?
Und nicht "Downhill Fitness" ? und körperliches Training hat ja nichts mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, man braucht sie nur um die Fahrtechnik auch auf langen strecken umsetzen zu können ohne abzukacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2011)

Stimmt sorry  Krass finde ich, dass Typen wie Minnaar kaum Fahrtechnik trainieren, sondern fast nur die Fitness und Athletik. Das Fahrkönnen haben sie sich wohl in den vielen Jahren als Racer angeeignet.


----------



## Herr_Kaleun (24. Mai 2011)

ging ja nicht nur an dich, das Ganze Gespräch ist irgendwie auf Fitness hinausgelaufen xD ich weiß ja nicht aber ich denk mal das Athletiktraining macht er noch zu dem normalen fahren zusätzlich... und was ist besseres Fahrtechniktrainig als einfach zu versuchen die DH Strecke Perfekt zu fahren. Und dann sind die meißten Pros ja stäntig auf tour und fahren eine Strecke nach der anderen, da reicht die Erfahrung dann Wahrscheinlich aus. Und am Ende kommts bei den Rennen vielleicht nurnoch drauf an mit pedalieren die letzten millisekunden rauszuholen weil sie ja die Kurven und Wurzelpassagen und sowas sowieso am Limit fahren. Aber um dahin zu kommen braucht man halt erstmal ne perfekte Fahrtechnik... Also ich denke Fitness ist wichtig, aber Fahrtechnik wichtiger.


----------



## kingkermit (7. Juni 2011)

Kenne auch noch was in der Schweiz/frankreich (Portes du Soleil):
Ist ein super Typ und kann echt gut erklären (der war mal Lehrlingsausbildner und hat bei Akiratuning gearbeitet)
www.facebook.com/pages/PdS-Bike-Thrills-Bikes-and-Skills/166433110077137

Du musst dich richtig auf dem Bike bewegen und das Auge für die Linie haben. Smooth mit Schwung fahren und im richtigen Moment Bremsen bzw. Bremsen auf machen macht dich schnell und nicht tretten wie ein Irrer, das kostet nur Kraft und Puste und stört die Konzentration unds Gleichgewicht. (OK in Deutschland ist es etwas flacher, da muss man schon mehr tretten).
Ich übe auch viel mit dem Trailbike Kurven driften und Linienwahl.

Gruss


----------



## elmono (13. Juni 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Bewußt fahren. Versuchen genau einer Linie zu folgen.



Abgesehen davon, dass der gesamte Beitrag von Batman so ziemlich alles aussagt, halte ich das für die zentrale Aussage.

Es wird dir nicht helfen, _irgendwie_ runterzubolzen. Du solltest vorher wissen, wo du langfahren möchtest, und am Ende auch wo du tatsächlich langgefahren bist -> bewusst fahren!




Herr_Kaleun schrieb:


> Heißt das Thema nicht "DOWNHILL FAHRTECHNIK" ?
> Und nicht "Downhill Fitness" ? und körperliches Training hat ja nichts mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, man braucht sie nur um die Fahrtechnik auch auf langen strecken umsetzen zu können ohne abzukacken...



Mit deinem letzten Satz widersprichst du dir komplett selbst. Selbstverständlich hat Fitness extrem viel mit Fahrtechnik zu tun. Was bringen dir 30s geile Skills, wenn du danach körperlich am Ende bist und dich gar nicht mehr genug durch den Anlieger drücken kannst? Fitness ist die Grundlage/Grundvoraussetzung für ordentliche Technik.


----------



## Nzubuga (15. Juni 2011)

yap, batman ist ein philosoph ^^ .. sehr gute ansprache !


----------



## Nzubuga (15. Juni 2011)

hey, kannst du vllt in punkto dh iwas zum lesen und studieren empfehlen ?


----------



## fahradfahr (15. Juni 2011)

Hey, da sind ja echt mal ein paar brauchbare Tipps dabei. Vor allem die von Marc B finde ich nicht schlecht. Find's auch krass, dass die meisten weniger die fahrtechnik trainieren und fast ausschließlich auf Ausdauer gehen. Ich glaube das kommt einfach mit der Zeit - sobald die Körperspannung passt scheint der rest von alleine zu kommen. Bei den ganzen guten Tipps überleg ich mir schon mich mehr aufs Downhill zu konzentrieren, scheint jedenfalls nen tierischer Spaß zu sein und nebenbei ordentlich die Fitness und Konzentration zu pushen.


----------

